# Easty-Westy fronts



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

not the best example... and to the right is her lab best friend


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I attended a seminar with a prominent canine sports medicine vet, and she said that the front feet actually should turn out slightly when standing and will rotate inward when moving. I found it interesting because it was a bit contrary to what I had heard elsewhere. 

I think if you could get videos of her moving and slow them down to watch, you could tell if it's really a problem (i.e., whether her feet rotate inward when she's "on the move").


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

KeaColorado said:


> I attended a seminar with a prominent canine sports medicine vet, and she said that the front feet actually should turn out slightly when standing and will rotate inward when moving. I found it interesting because it was a bit contrary to what I had heard elsewhere.
> 
> I think if you could get videos of her moving and slow them down to watch, you could tell if it's really a problem (i.e., whether her feet rotate inward when she's "on the move").


Quentin LaHam used to say the same thing in his structure and movement seminars. The key word is "slightly"  and I believe both feet equally. If it is just one foot, or one foot significantly more than the other, it can impact movement.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Quentin LaHam used to say the same thing in his structure and movement seminars. The key word is "slightly"  and I believe both feet equally. If it is just one foot, or one foot significantly more than the other, it can impact movement.


I found the seminar fascinating, we watched videos of agility dogs in slow motion. It allowed us to see how the dogs moved and used parts of their bodies for turning and landing (like dewclaws) that I naively didn't realize were so useful! That's another can of worms though


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When showing my puppy I've learned to turn her feet straight again in the ring. As she has aged now to 19 months, I no longer have to rotate her feet, they are much straighter, not perfectly. I think as pups age their feet come more forward and less outward.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

KeaColorado said:


> I found the seminar fascinating, we watched videos of agility dogs in slow motion. It allowed us to see how the dogs moved and used parts of their bodies for turning and landing (like dewclaws) that I naively didn't realize were so useful! That's another can of worms though


Dr. LaHam used to cart around the skeleton of his German Shepherd dog, to illustrate anatomy. He also used a lot of videos but this was back in the 80's/90's so I think there is much more available for slow motion and videoing.

I also saw some videos like what you are describing when I went to a breeder education seminar at one of the Nationals. She also had us look at the dogs faces on stop action, and then looked at the dogs structure. Many of the poorly structured dogs looked as if they were in pain, and many of the better structured dogs had these looks of joy on their faces as they jumped, ran and turned. Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Thank you!! This has been helpful and I agree, it is extremely fascinating. From what I could tell watching her do agility she does not seem to be in pain at all and it does seem to be like it's only a slight turn out wards.. I'll have to take a video of her when I can before a class starts to see for sure though! Definitely not something I thought of before but I'm glad to learn more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Not helpful to you at all on this topic but that's a great picture!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would love to see pictures of her standing in profile....the picture you have of her makes her pasterns look quite weak. 
If that is the case, at 10 months I dont know that there is much that can be done diet-wise to change it. 
But if she is weak, it may change what you ask her to do or how you encourage her to play. I.e avoiding jumping, cutting etc...


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

LibertyME said:


> I would love to see pictures of her standing in profile....the picture you have of her makes her pasterns look quite weak.
> If that is the case, at 10 months I dont know that there is much that can be done diet-wise to change it.
> But if she is weak, it may change what you ask her to do or how you encourage her to play. I.e avoiding jumping, cutting etc...



























































































Not the best...we have a hard time making her "stand" without moving for pictures


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

http://distilleryvesper2-10.ak.instagram.com/63084c4e8b8911e3b7b612382b3169b2_101.mp4

http://distilleryvesper7-7.ak.instagram.com/b28903f0804c11e380130a5debf0a37b_101.mp4

and kind of more for fun:
http://distilleryvesper9-9.ak.instagram.com/7c0d22c28c3411e39824129e84bc63a5_101.mp4


----------

